# USB Device not being recognized..(solved)

## sall

I have a usb device that is not being recognized in gentoo. I run an lsusb and there is output for other usb devices but not this one. I have tried using all other available usb pors and even tried using a usb hub and still no avail. If I test it on another computer with same usb cord it shows up in lsusb output. Anyone know what I can do?

----------

## ltboy

Could you possibly be more vague? In order to help you effectively we need a LOT more info.

What is your USB device?

What kernel are you using on the machine the device works on?

What kernel are you using on the machine it doesn't work on?

How about any output from dmesg when you plug the device in?

Anyhow, most device not detected problems are just that you don't have the necessary kernel module built/installed. Try comparing the USB sections of your two kernel configs.

----------

## sall

Sorry, ItBoy, I was under the impresson it may be an easy fix. Anyhow, here is some of the output and info you suggested may help:

The device I cannot get recognized on my laptop is:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bb4:0a51 High Tech Computer Corp. SPV C400 / T-Mobile SDA GSM/GPRS Pocket PC
```

It is a Pocket PC cellular phone. Hopefully, planning on using my VirtualBox install to use XP and ActiveSync to backup data, install apps, themes, etc.

The PC that recognizes the Pocket PC Phone is running this kernel (using kubuntu hardy):

```
2.6.24-23-generic
```

The PC that will not recognize the Pocket PC Phone is running this kernel (Gentoo):

```
2.6.27-gentoo-r8
```

If I attach the device I get no output whatsoever from dmesg.

If you need any further info to diagnose, let me know. Thank you.

----------

## ltboy

You need to enable "Device Drivers->USB Support->USB Serial Converter Support->USB PocketPC PDA Driver" in your kernel config.

It works in Kubuntu becuase the Kubuntu kernel is built with EVERYTHING enabled as a module so the system just loads up the appropriate module. Gentoo doesn't do that.

----------

## ltboy

Also, VirtualBox free doesn't give you USB access. You'll need to buy it to do that. but you don't need to do that. Look up SynCE. It's a linux based pocket-pc interface. Also, you can just drop the app's .cab files on your SD card or whatever then run it using the file manager on the phone to install apps. ActiveSync is entirely unnecessary.

----------

## szczerb

 *ltboy wrote:*   

> Also, VirtualBox free doesn't give you USB access.

 VirtualBox-OSE won't but VirtualBox-bin will - both are in portage. *ltboy wrote:*   

> You'll need to buy it to do that.

 No, you don't. virtualbox-bin is closed source but free (as in beer). *ltboy wrote:*   

> Look up SynCE. It's a linux based pocket-pc interface. Also, you can just drop the app's .cab files on your SD card or whatever then run it using the file manager on the phone to install apps. ActiveSync is entirely unnecessary.

 Some programs are distributed only with some weird installers that use ActiveSync. Probably there is a way of getting cabs out of it, but I don't know it yet.

----------

## ltboy

Hmm. Admittedly it's been a while since I used VB, but I only ever used the -bin version and it nevver gave me USB access.

As to getting .cab files out of installers, you can open installer .exe's with most archive programs. Also, I believe the SynCE project has a program for handling that for you(pulling the cab and pushing it to your PPC). As with VB though, it's been a while since I used SynCE(I no longer have a PocketPC).

----------

## sall

Alright, thank you for the info I was unaware of the app you mentioned. I will check it out and see what's good with it. 

VirtualBox has the closed source edition with USB support that is free for personal use. Which I have installed (and now considering uninstalling). 

And yes as you mentioned I could just use my SD card in the card reader to transfer .cabs, etc. However, it's finicky and doesn't recognize my SD card all the time on reinsert. Having to do a soft reset once or twice to get it recognized by the phone again began to be a pain, considering the phone takes ab 2 minutes to boot. 

Anyways back on topic. I set the option in the kernel for the USB PocketPC PDA Driver just waiting for my kernel to compile. I'll let you know the outcome in maybe 10 minutes max. Thanks for the help thus far!

----------

## ltboy

 *Quote:*   

> However, it's finicky and doesn't recognize my SD card all the time on reinsert.

 

That just sucks. I have a GPS that is the same way. Sometimes I have to take the card out and put it back in 10 or 15 times before it sees it.

----------

## sall

lol, yes, you can't win for losing sometimes.  I have read several places it is because the SD card is not fast enough or something of the like. However, i bought the suggested SD card for the phone and well i nipped that idea in rear. But as we can see theres almost always another way around it. Still waiting on the kernel compile..

While we are waiting.. no need to start another thread unless it goes that way... but what version of this synce do you suggest?

```

*  app-pda/libopensync-plugin-synce [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.22

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 234 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.opensync.org/

      Description:   OpenSync Synce Plugin

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  app-pda/synce [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux.

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-dccm [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 286 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. CE Connection Manager

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-pda/synce-gnomevfs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 310 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - Gnome VFS extensions

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-gvfs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,828 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - Gnome GVFS extensions

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-hal [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 305 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - hal connection manager

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-kde [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 971 kB

      Homepage:      http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/kde/

      Description:   Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. KDE System Tray utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-pda/synce-kio-rapip [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 859 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - KDE kioslave for the SynCE RAPIP protocol

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-kpm [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 89 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.guidodiepen.nl/category/synce/

      Description:   The KDE (and Gnome) PDA Manager is an application to manage WM5/WM6 PDA devices from Linux.

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-pda/synce-librapi2 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 453 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - RAPI communication library

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-librra [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 404 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - RRA protocol library

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-librtfcomp [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 326 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - Compressed RTF extensions

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-libsynce [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 355 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - common library

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-multisync_plugin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 319 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   Multisync plugin to synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-pda/synce-odccm [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 113 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - odccm connection manager

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-pywbxml [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 308 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - Python bindings for libwbxml

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-rra [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 370 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   Synchronize Windows CE devices with computers running GNU/Linux, like MS ActiveSync.

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-pda/synce-serial [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 311 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. Serial Library.

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-software-manager [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 318 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   Synchronize Windows CE devices with Linux. Graphical Software Manager

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-pda/synce-sync-engine [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 153 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - Synchronization engine

      License:       MIT

*  app-pda/synce-trayicon [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.13

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 373 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/synce/

      Description:   SynCE - Gnome trayicon

      License:       MIT

*  net-zope/zsyncer [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 47 kB

      Homepage:      http://zsyncer.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   ZSyncer allows live zope objects to be synchronized from one Zope to another

      License:       ZPL

```

[/code]

----------

## szczerb

I'd go with app-pda/synce-0.13

----------

## sall

Alright thanks for the input.. I actually just found a guide for PDA's and the synce app for gentoo, so I think I'll follow it. Anyway, compile taking longer than I expected, maybe I am  just way too impatient today.. I'll let you know!

----------

## szczerb

Could you link the guide? (I've got a Toshiba G500 - didn't bother to get anything more then filebrowing going, but I started using a local mail client (evolution) recently so synchnisation would be nice to have)

----------

## sall

Here it is:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/pda-guide.xml

I think you are looking for something like this however..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The kde-base/kpilot application provides synchronisation support from the PDA with Kontact (KDE) or Evolution (GNOME). Its setup is quite easy: install the package and launch it. The first time you run it, it will ask you to identify your PDA, either by passing on the device name or having KPilot auto-detect the device.
> 
> Once configured, you can quickly synchronise tasks, data, addresses and messages between your PDA and Kontact, the KDE PIM manager. 
> ...

 

----------

## szczerb

Wow...it seems that I need to browse the official docs from time to time ;]

----------

## sall

Okay well, still not getting recognition of the device after that.

----------

## ltboy

did you build ppc support into the kernel or as a module?

----------

## sall

```

 [ ]       Use large TX/RX rings (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                     │ │

  │ │                             <M>   PLIP (parallel port) support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                             <M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                                                        │ │

  │ │                             [*]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                       │ │

  │ │                             [*]     PPP filtering                                                                              │ │

  │ │                             <M>     PPP support for async serial ports                                                         │ │

  │ │                             <M>     PPP support for sync tty ports       

```

```

 --- USB Serial Converter support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                             -*-   Functions for loading firmware on EZUSB chips                                                │ │

  │ │                             [*]   USB Generic Serial Driver                                                                    │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB AIRcable Bluetooth Dongle Driver                                                         │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver                                                         │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB Belkin and Peracom Single Port Serial Driver                                             │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB Winchiphead CH341 Single Port Serial Driver                                              │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver                                                      │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB Digi International AccelePort USB Serial Driver                                          │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB CP2101 UART Bridge Controller                                                            │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB Cypress M8 USB Serial Driver                                                             │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB Empeg empeg-car Mark I/II Driver                                                         │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver                                                           │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB Fundamental Software Dongle Driver                                                       │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver                                          │ │

  │ │                             <M>   USB PocketPC PDA Driver                                                                      │ │

  │ │                             < >   USB IR Dongle Serial Driver     

```

No output for lsusb or dmesg

----------

## ltboy

so module then... ok don't mean to sound demeaning or anything I just know this has bit me a time or two. When you built your kernel, you ran 'make modules' and 'make modules_install' right? Then you should just need to 'modprobe ipaq'

----------

## szczerb

(or just have it built into the kernel - not as a module)

----------

## sall

Alright, I went through and  started the process over. Ran make, make modules, & make modules_install, then rebooted, manually started ipaq:

```

modprobe ipaq

```

I now have:

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  201640  8

ipaq                   20376  0

usbserial              25712  1 ipaq

```

but the device still does not show in lsusb output I also tried this:

```

dmesg | grep Pocket

usbserial: USB Serial support registered for PocketPC PDA

ipaq: USB PocketPC PDA driver v0.5

```

No output in dmesg for insert/removal of usb as well.

So we I have the modules and all installed correctly as I can tell, still just no recognition of the device. Hm.

----------

